# Is your dog a sloppy drinker?



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kayto drinks out his bowl and spills everywhere, walks away and drips all over the place! I place mats under the bowl but he seems to still defeat the mat.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridley is VERY sloppy. He gets huge mouthfuls of water and then walks around letting it drain all over the floor. He discovered the endless water bowls (toilets) within a day or two of when we brought him home and while it was kind of funny for a while, I've finally resorted to keeping the lid down on all but one that is in a decent location for controlling where the water goes. We keep a water bucket in the basement but neither dog uses it unless we are in the basement.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I have found that if I use a deep stock pot for the water with only a couple of inches that the high sides will minimize the splashing on the floor.


----------



## Nana (Dec 30, 2010)

Molly is HORRIBLY sloppy. We have a towel under her bowl and it does no good!! There is always water trailing away from the bowl! LOL


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar is so ridiculous, I don't even try to prevent the sloppyness anymore. I actually think she forgets to swallow, she walks away from the bowl and leaves the biggest trail, or she'll come and give me huge sloppy kisses. It was cute when she was a baby and only could take a bit, now she's huge and its horrible hahaha.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

this is sooo funny to read...Georgia is the same way I think she does it to piss my wife off some times lol.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby never drips, don't know why, same with my last dog who was a mutt... both very neat. My brother's little 7 pound Havanese leaves a trail across the room.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

YES! I have a forget to swallow, messy one here!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Abby never drips,

If she doesn't drip, are you sure your Abby is really a GSD? I thought splashing gallons of water while drinking was in the breed standard.:laugh::gsdbeggin:


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gideon is horrible with drinking. He just lets the water fall out of his mouth as he walks away. I always tell him that I wonder if I got a st. Bernard or a GSD with the way he drinks.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is a sloppy drinker...and he drinks out of the toilet...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

dodger is a sloppy drinker too. he spills it everywhere and leaves a huge trail of water dripping from his mouth haha. my Molly, on the other hand, is a danty drinker and has never spilled a drop anywhere.


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

Gustav does the same thing...and closing the toliet lid is ineffective. He just opens it!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes!! Otto is sloppy drinker. One time I slipped and fell on my butt were Otto had drooled on the wood floors. :wild: It's a GSD thing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

kiwilrdg said:


> Abby never drips,
> 
> If she doesn't drip, are you sure your Abby is really a GSD? I thought splashing gallons of water while drinking was in the breed standard.:laugh::gsdbeggin:




Dcluver33's Molly doesn't either, maybe they are related.
I better recheck her bloodline


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

kiwilrdg said:


> Abby never drips,
> 
> If she doesn't drip, are you sure your Abby is really a GSD? I thought splashing gallons of water while drinking was in the breed standard.:laugh::gsdbeggin:


Well my Abby certainly conforms to that standard. Our kitchen always
look like the aftermath of a Tsunami...


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:Ruger chews sticks or bark , hope he iisnt swallowing them, but he drinks , they fall in the water tub, then he bobs for them as ( bobbing for apples) , then stands in it and well figure out what a mess i have....love him so much tho....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes Ace is also a sloppy drinker, he leaves a trail from the living room to either the kitchen or the front door every time.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness; I'm glad I'm not the only one that has a sloppy drinker lol! She is so bad! I put a towel down and it did nothing to help, really. The worst is when she takes a drink, realizes that she's dripping, and shakes her head so it goes EVERYWHERE! lol Oh well guess it just means I get to mop more frequently


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a mat down also. i also keep a couple of 
towels on the floor. once he drinks i put my foot
on top of one the towels and slide across the floor.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

A friend of mine adopted an adult GSD who seems to have never learned to actually drink water at all! He laps the water around the bowl, but 5 minutes later, the level of water is still the same and a slobbery mess! 

And yes, my 5 month old puppy is already a very sloppy drinker


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie is a sloppy drinker too. She is a lot less messer than Victor. He used to leave a trail from the kitchen all the way through the house. I was laying towels down by his water bowl after a while I just said forget it and kept a mop or towel near the water. Jamie does the dunking in water thing if she is in the crate and pulling her bowls off the holders while spilling her water everywhere. The most favorite thing for her to do is dribble water all over my freshly vacuumed carpet-drives me crazy:crazy:.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Oz is awful, he plays in water, we leave the toilet seats down, not because he'll drink, but he washes his toys in the toilet and his water bowls. He also carries water in his mouth and opens it elsewhere. As a result we have spa mats under the bowls and only give him water on the tiles.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She's not really sloppy while she drinks, but when she walks away from the water bowl she drips water from her mouth across the floor. :crazy:


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, thank God. I thought Dexter had a deformed mouth. I know he has an overbite and thought that was the problem! He's a mess. He often lies down to drink, then he slops it all over and burps! He's not allowed to drink inside the house. He's a very tidy eater, though. And Luke never drips a drop.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

YES!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota makes massive messes while drinking. We tried many things, and what works best with him is to put the dish in a kitty litter pan. It catches most if not alll the splashes.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

UGH, the WORST! Rem drools and slobbers his water EVERYWHERE, I almost slip and fall in it all the time! Plus he tries to "swim" in the water bowl, I can't wait until Spring, I gotta get this guy in the water!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma isn't too bad. She makes a small mess and when it was just her it was easily manageable. Then I got Tessa. Suddenly my kitchen became waterfront property. I was mopping up after her every time she took a drink. I finally resorted to folding a puppy pad in half and putting it under the water bowl. That seems to catch most if not all of the water. Keeps me from slipping and protects my hardwood floors.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, mine are all really bad about dribbling their water. So I fixed it by getting a big heated water bucket and leaving it outside the back door. They get their drink when they go outside (which they go outside often) and they can dribble all they want out there.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Both are mine are terrible especially after a good run. They drip water everywhere, drool, and slobber it all over my kitchen and hall. The lab lays to drink after a run and Zoe dashes back and forth carrying water everywhere- it's terrible but worth it


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson is a very neat drinker. He was a VERY neat eater when we first got him, but he has learned some bad habits from Arlo, the power eater! Arlo, however, is TERRIBLE with water. He sticks half his muzzle into the bowl when he drinks idk how he doesn't drown himself, and then leaves a gigantic trail of water after he drinks. He also has a habit of taking a few sips, then walking 5 feet, and then going back to the bowl, and repeating this!!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ughhh I call it a swimming pool on the floor or Lake Okeechobee. I gave up in trying and just realized that my floor will always be sopping wet!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

My GSD is a horribly sloppy drinker. Our Golden is much neater and cleaner. I do know that if we use a taller, deeper bowl that minimizes the sloppiness.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

janisinsc said:


> Gustav does the same thing...and closing the toliet lid is ineffective. He just opens it!


Oh Lordy, I hope Ridley doesn't figure out how to do that!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> i have a mat down also. i also keep a couple of
> towels on the floor. once he drinks i put my foot
> on top of one the towels and slide across the floor.


That's the same thing I'm doing . . . I just try to keep this mess out of the living areas of our house. Thank goodness I've reached the point in life where I have dozens of rag towels 'cause they're all getting a good workout!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My GSD is very sloppy. He holds water in his mouth and dribbles it everywhere, and when he's drinking he bites at the water and it splashes over the sides.

And he usually likes the company of one of his toys in the water bowl while he's drinking. Chrono has this toy in the shape of a reindeer that has 12 squeakers in it and is in the shape of a flat square the size of a face towel. A few days ago he dunked this toy into the water bowl and had it on the bed with him. I was sitting at the computer in a chair and leaned the chair back so the back was against the bed and I leaned my head back. Not a second after I leaned my head back, Chrono dropped his horrible, sopping wet, drool-covered toy right on my face. Ugh.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anyone else's GSD like to stir the water in the bowl? She has to put her paw in and give a few stirs which makes her mess even worse.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like everyone needs a buddy bowl. It has worked wonders for us and drastically cut down on sloppy drinking:
Buddy Bowl Spill-Proof Water Bowl.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Panzer is sloppy too. My 2 year old daughter likes to have everything clean so I leave a paper towel handy and when she sees the drips on the floor, she grabs her paper towel and cleans them up! Wish I could get the dog to clean up after my 2 yr old


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja is pretty neat about drinking, but my mother's collie is a disaster. Preston will drink until he is satisfied and then take one more mouthful of water and carry it around with him. He will randomly walk up to someone and go "bleh" and spit the water out at their feet.:angryfire: He does the same thing with food. With food, he will take a mouthful, walk somewhere else, spit the food out and then eat the kernels one by one. He does that through the whole **** meal.:shrug:


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Our newest addition, Osa, has decreed that our kitchen floor will never be clean again. She does the dribbling mouthful thing all across the floor...so irritating. And she has a drinking problem so it happens so frequently that we've given up. 
She should have come with a mop. Maybe we can teach her to mop?


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

One of my shepherds my husband used to joke about him needing scuba googles when he drank because he would dunk his head in to his eyeballs and drink. Water was all over the place when he was done. So I bought a baby pool one summer and he drank out of that. He loved it.


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

Dagger is terrible about this! She's like a horse drinking from the trough. She raises her head and it all drips out of the sides of her mouth.


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Gretchen isn't too bad but, she's a burper. :crazy:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

When Saber is done drinking, she picks up the bowl in her mouth and DUMPS the rest out! So we only keep a small amount of water in the dish and if she picks it up we take it and put it away. So far this is helping...


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha Crystal is ridiculous. As she drinks, her tongue splashes the water all out of her bowl and then when she's done, she turns and walks away and as she does this, water just pours out of her mouth and there's puddles everywhere. She's horrible haha.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Male Bo is a sloppy drinker!! He turns and looks with his tongue still licking it up, Sometimes he puts his paw in the bowl but less frequent now that he hears me scream about it!! My female Bella very neat dainty drinker!!


----------

